

Who are you "quoting"‽ - bossdj
http://www.cooper.com/journal/2010/12/who_are_you_quoting.html

======
thristian
I have no problems with quotation-marks used to denote sarcasm, questioning
validity, or academic curiousity (the first three categories described in the
linked article), because they all communicate the same thing: "I'm deploying
this word because it's well-recognised, but it might or might not be the word
I personally would choose".

The fourth category in the article, quotation-marks for simple emphasis,
really irritates me because it's the exact opposite of the above: endorsement
of the quoted words, rather than dissociation.

------
bossdj
It's definitely a "strange" world. I can't believe that Target would use the
quotes in that way. It's really surprising given their emphasis on design.

